# Amplifier recommendations



## Anindya (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi, this is my first post on this board. I would like some input on my system. I have a relatively basic 5.1 system with 2 Polk Rti A7s, 1 Csi A6, and 2 Rti A3s for surround. I also recently purchased a SVS PC13 Ultra (and love it). At the moment all this is being driven by a Denon E400. I suspect that the Denon is a little underpowered for this system. I usually play movies at -10 dB master volume after Audyssey calibration, never louder.

Is there any danger of damaging the speakers due to clipping by playing movies at 10 db below reference? My Rti A7's are around 8ft away from the listening position, while the center is 6 ft away. It's hard for me to judge if it's clipping just by listening to loud sound effects.

I have been meaning to upgrade to separates. The system I have in mind is an Emotiva UMC 200 prepro + XPA-5 Gen2 amp. The Denon does not have pre outs (big mistake, but I got it cheap as part of a package deal). I installed REW from this board and am actually looking forward to manual room eq  Is this a good pairing with my speakers?

Thanks a lot for your time!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

would probably upgrade to the denon x4000 {I own I and love it} if for some reason you find it under powered it has preout for upgrading. however I would go more then just a three channel for to front LCR. Added bonus is the x4000 has the highest lvl audessey


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack!

Anytime you drive an amplifier into clipping you take the chance of doing damage to a speaker. The X4000 is a very nice receiver... A friend of mine just got his and he loves it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, welcome aboard!

Clipping is very noticeable it sounds like a sharp pop or snap. What is usually less noticeable is distortion that happens first. Usually the image and clarity will start to collapse. Followed by a lack of dynamics. 
If running your system 10db below reference still sounds good then you should be fine.


----------



## Anindya (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the inputs. I'm not sure if it's clipping. Generally things sound fine but I can't shake the feeling it might be doing so if things get really crazy (e.g. while watching Pacific Rim). I have not heard anything specific that stands out as obviously distorted. Sorry if I'm a little vague here. I like to occasionally watch loud (which is -10 db for me). Even if it's not clipping it probably does not have much headroom.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Denon x4000 would be a fairly big step up in the chain


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Not familiar with emotive products at all..... But when I was looking to upgrade my 20 ish year old denon receiver which has been trouble free its entire life..... I wanted another denon. However I went elsewhere due to not wanting a receiver.... I wanted a pre-pro due to not planning on using the receivers built in amps to power my not so effecient speakers.

I haven't read any reviews or write ups on their products..... But if it fits your budget I would go that route or another companies pre/pro vs denon. I went with a integra pre/pro. I have their 9.8 in my bedroom (originally that was my ht unit) and also have their newer 80.3

I also would of consider used stuff..... Get better stuff a year or two old might be a better option?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Like others said the X4000 its a nice improvement and if you like the way it sounds it's your best option and down the road you can ad a external amp since your Polks will love that .


----------



## Anindya (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your recommendations. I am now a proud owner of an Emotiva UMC 200 and XPA5. No issues so far, just had to tweak a few video settings on my ps3. 

I used Emo-Q and I think it worked as well as Audyssey in my room. Things will probably improve with a manual calibration, which I will do soon. 

The sound, oh goodness! It is fantastic. Even at low volumes there is a noticeable improvement over my E400 which was already great. Everything is clearer and actually sounds cleaner. It's as if I had a room full of people talking during the movie who have been silenced. Also, there is no hiss or humming. I do have everything on the same circuit, including my Panasonic plasma and SVS PC 13 Ultra. I guess my playback volume is low enough so as not to overload the circuit. The XPA5 doesn't even get warm while the Denon used to run very hot. 

So, overall very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Anindya (Feb 24, 2014)

A quick feed back on Emotiva support. In a tragic turn of events, my initial shipment was destroyed in a train wreck. Emotiva handled it very professionally and kept me up to date on the events. They also shipped me a replacement immediately. It was also nice to get the same person on the phone who remembers you and so you don't need to re-explain your situation.


----------



## Harvdogg (Aug 28, 2013)

That is crazy to hear about the train wreck. It is also great to hear about Emotiva's customer serivce. I work for Aperion Audio and we recommend them all the time.

Happy listening!


----------

